

Feldman: Bin Laden Fulfilled His One True Ambition - alexanderberman
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-06/osama-bin-laden-fulfilled-his-one-true-ambition-noah-feldman.html

======
Triumvark
> Our response to 9/11 was needless, silly, and wasteful. Any other response
> would have been unimaginable.

A bit schizophrenic, but at least he covers all the bases.

